# Blues Jr. Broken Reverb help



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, last night I picked up a Blues Jr. used and the only thing wrong with it is the Reverb does not work at all. I changed all the Preamp tubes (is the reverb even tube driven?) and that didn't do anything. The reverb is dead silent no matter where you set the knob, I tried hitting the tank to see if I could get it to make any sound at all and there's nothing. My next move was to take the tank out and here's what I found:


















One of the small springs that holds the pan (is that what it's called? I don't know anything about this stuff to be honest) is broken. My question for those who know: Is this the cause of the reverb being silent? When I saw it my first reaction was "Oh there's the problem" but the more I thought about it the more I was concerned I couldn't get any sound out of the reverb at all, which leads me to believe the problem might be somewhere else.

If fixing this small spring will fix the reverb, is it worth trying to find that spring or should I just replace the whole tank?

I'd appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

The blues junior uses transistors to drive the reverb tank. So, switching tubes will make no difference.

I suspect that that spring issue is related, but you don't need a new spring to be able to tell. I think the fact that the centre parts have moved over is maybe the reason. It could be shorting out the signal at the input or output jack of the reverb pan. Either that, or a wire could have been pulled out of the jack or the inductors. The signal is probably being stopped or shorted somewhere... Input jack -> inductor -> the 3 big springs -> inductor-> output jack.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That spring will not stop the tank from working. Most likely one of the wires (green or black) inside the tank is broken, as bcmatt suggested. A broken wire can be repaired. You can measure the resistance at the input and output jacks with a meter to see if the wires are connecting. Everything you need to test or repair here: http://billmaudio.com/wp/?page_id=46

If you just want to replace the tank, they aren't terribly expensive, part is 8EB2C1B, should be available somewhere near you, like this one: http://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/P-RMOD-8EB2C1B


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a intermitant tank issue with a Marshall. Had to look really hard but one of the ground wires was dangling off the circuit board pin, which supplied the tank.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

All the tanks starting about 10 years ago are in a word, shit. Check the output winding for continuity from the solder lugs of winding itself. If it's open, chuck it. If not, the wire between the winding and the connector is broken. Sometimes it's the connector to the winding as the wire is merely pressed into it not soldered.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I had looked at BillM's page and elsewhere, what I ended up doing was trying to solder all the connectors from the jacks to directly to the reverb assembly (since I couldn't figure out how to determine which wire might be broken). I figured I can't break it any worse than it already is. Anyhow, this didn't end up working, I tried to test a couple more ways and eventually gave up and ordered a new one. I was hoping to save a bit of money but it's not a huge repair so I can't complain. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Notemangler (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had many issues with the BJr reverb tank with the wire coming loose, very annoying. My amp guy soldered it or hardwired, whatever it was, so now I never have to worry about it.

You can try replacing the wiring with new stuff to avoid those crappy jacks. Good luck! You can also do what deadear did and check the PCB. You can also email Bill Machrone aka Billm, he's very responsive to emails, nice fellah. On a side note his mods are awesome worth every cent.


----------



## FredFlintstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Food for thought, i had my tank die on my BJR, replaced it with one recommended by BillM, cant remember which one but it was around 20 bucks and works good. THEN about a 2 months ago, picked up a "hall of fame" reverb pedal, and ...welp, my reverb knob on the amp has been at ZERO since I got the pedal. the HOF pedal will never leave my board.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually have a Hall of Fame on my board but I don't like the way it sounds in front of that amp. I tend to drive the amp pretty hard and use my volume knob and if you do that there's no one spot you can set the reverb so that it will always sound good so that's why I need the onboard reverb to work for me.


----------



## FredFlintstone (Mar 7, 2014)

surlybastard said:


> I actually have a Hall of Fame on my board but I don't like the way it sounds in front of that amp. I tend to drive the amp pretty hard and use my volume knob and if you do that there's no one spot you can set the reverb so that it will always sound good so that's why I need the onboard reverb to work for me.


ahh gotcha


----------

